# Température trop élevé du processeur ?



## Arakin (27 Juin 2012)

Bonjour, 

Je suis l'heureux possesseur d'un Macbook Air 11" i7 2012 depuis vendredi dernier? J'en suis globalement satisfait, mais je me pose une question. J'ai remarqué que le processeur avait tendance à monter en température lorsqu'il  est très sollicité (sur des jeux notamment), genre monter jusqu'à 100°c par exemple . Dois-je m'inquiéter ?


----------



## Larme (27 Juin 2012)

Les ventilateurs suivent ?

Dans tous les cas, si jamais ton Mac devait trop chauffer, il s'éteindrait par mesure de sécurité.


----------



## Arakin (27 Juin 2012)

Oui les ventilateurs se font entendre dès 80°c. En faites c'est juste que mon précédent Mac (Macbook blanc Fin 2007) dépassais rarement les 85°C, alors 100°C ça surprend.

Après c'est peut-être normale, mais j'espère ne pas avoir de soucis sur le long therme.


----------



## Sly54 (27 Juin 2012)

Arakin a dit:


> Après c'est peut-être normale, mais j'espère ne pas avoir de soucis sur le long *therme*.


100°C, sur le long terme, c'est pas génial 

Par contre, pour les thermes, c'est bien


----------



## Arakin (27 Juin 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> 100°C, sur le long terme, c'est pas génial
> 
> *Par contre, pour les thermes, c'est bien*



La fatigue c'est mal...


----------



## Marksanders (27 Juin 2012)

Fait gaffe quand meme J'ai eu le même problème avec mon anciens mbp 2011,il se mettait à chauffer pour rien par contre, et Apple ma changer la carte mère il y avais un défaut au niveaux d'une certaine plaque


----------



## Pascal_TTH (28 Juin 2012)

Des pointes à 100°C sont tout à fait acceptables pour un Ivy Bridge. La température maximale est 105°C. Vu la taille du die, la chaleur est très concentrée. C'est conçu pour fonctionner ainsi.


----------



## SteamEdge (28 Juin 2012)

Lorsque ça dépasse les 105° ton processeur se coupe. Donc temps qu'il marche c'est que t'as de la marge ^^ Mais pour le faire chauffer comme ça tu dois faire tourner de gros jeux, car moi en exportation iMovie il dépasse jamais les 85° (MBA 2010).


----------



## Pascal_TTH (29 Juin 2012)

iMovie n'utilise que le processeur. Un jeu utilise le CPU et le GPU donc ça chauffe plus.


----------



## Arakin (29 Juin 2012)

Bon je viens de tester Minecraft, et le processeur est entre 95°c et 103°c. 

Ça chauffe dure quand même .


----------



## melaure (29 Juin 2012)

Baisse les détails ou met un ventilo car pour la durée de vie, ce n'est pas top.


----------



## Arakin (29 Juin 2012)

J'ai mis quasiment toutes les options graphique au minimum, et là effectivement on descend à 80 °c de moyenne.

Mais je suis tout de même étonné, que dans le test du Macbook Air 11" (notamment sur diablo 3) de MacG, ce défaut n'est pas été relevé. A moins que cela ne touche que les versions i7.


----------



## Vaudoux (29 Juin 2012)

Je ne suis pas un expert, mais autant de chauffe pour un Minecraft en Low, ça me semble un peu étrange non ?


----------



## esam74 (2 Juillet 2012)

Sur minecraft je suis entre 65 et 75 Max. J'ai un air de 2010 1,4ghz et étonnement ça tourne plutôt bien a part que je dois rester en vision courte ou normale la majorité du temps


----------



## slug74 (2 Juillet 2012)

Moi j'ai une question par rapport a cela, j'ai aussi un MacBook air 11" 2012 i7 couplé a un ecran thunderbolt 27". J'ai l'impression que les ventilos ne redescende jamais. Avec le MacBook air ouvert en utilisation seul, a 60-65° les ventilos sont très calme par contre des que j'ajoute l&#8217;écran, que je ferme l'ordi, des que les ventilos se mettent en route, ils ne redescendes jamais même en étant à 60°... 

quelqu'un a déjà testé ?

Merci


----------



## Larme (2 Juillet 2012)

Le Mac évacue une partie de la chaleur à travers le clavier...
Le tien est fermé...


----------



## Fabious62 (3 Juillet 2012)

C'est peut être à cause du i7 que cela chauffe autant non ?


----------



## Nikoo_Geek (14 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour, 

Je me pose également les mêmes interrogations vis à vis de mon macbook air mid 2012 i5. En utilisation classique (chrome avec pas plus de 4 onglets + itunes + skype + mail avec la relève toutes les 5 mins) j'oscille entre 50° et 60° :mouais: ...
Avec Diablo 3 ça varie en 90 et 104° avec tous les réglages à fond en résolution 1200 x 800. 
En faisant des sessions de 1h30 à D3 j'ai peur de liquider mon mba en moins d'un an. J'ai malheurement plus mon mac mini 2010 sous Snow Leo mais avec l'utilisation classique je dépassais rarement les 50°. Soit il y a un problème avec les procs Ivy Bridge soit ils sont mal calibrés ou il s'agit de LION :hein: !! 
En tout cas merci pour les retours


----------



## pouet13 (14 Juillet 2012)

Alors pour ma part  et mon i7  avec : growl,skype, ithunes avec chanson en cours en air play sur la freebox,istat,dropxbox,2 ou 3 autres petits programmes en fond, mail et surf sur le net dont la rédaction de mon merveilleux post actuel   en wifi et portable sur les genoux, je suis à 50° 
par contre jeux ou conversion de video je tape à 85° avec un premier pic autour des 105° puis des que le ventillo ventile ça reste à 85°


----------



## introid (15 Juillet 2012)

Au pire, il doit être possible d'utiliser icyclone qui permet de choisir quand on veut ventiler la bête (voir si elle est compatible avec cette version).


----------



## surfman06 (16 Juillet 2012)

D'après moi la question devrait être ?
Est-ce qu'un mba ou mbp crame ?
Quel est le retour en sav pour CM ou autre problème de chauffe ?
Toujours les mêmes questions, je suggère d'utiliser les portables dans les frigos


----------



## melaure (17 Juillet 2012)

Les processeurs ont des sécurités en cas de surchauffe, ils se coupent ... la machine peut aussi se mettre en veille forcé si l'OS détecte des températures anormales. C'est d'ailleurs ce qui est arrivé à mon père avec son PowerBook G4. La sonde du trackpad était devenue défectueuse et renvoyait des températures de plus de 100°C, et la machine se mettait de suite en veille (un petit changement de capot et tout roule).


----------

